# Motorstorm: Pacific Rift



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Words cannot describe how awesome this game is. :doublesho :argie:

Seriously, if you have a PS3 you must own this game. I've never played anything so exciting and thrilling in my life, just now I was racing a rally car on a cliff edge designed to throw you into the sea. I was boosting to about 80mph, jostling with another car to stay on the cliff edge when a guy on a bike doing a stupid speed landed on my roof and exploded into a million pieces.

While Aphex Twin was cranked in the background.  The graphics are stunning, the sense of speed is immense, the soundtrack is almost perfect and the cars handle like a dream. I have to say it's right up there with my favourite games of all time and I've only been playing it for 2 hours.

Just thought I'd let you all know incase you were wondering wether to buy it or not!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Got my first online race win the other day complete with bronze trophy


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

mmmm think inm gonna get this , been playing drakes fortune for last 3 days and have pure but not convinced with it as yet.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> mmmm think inm gonna get this , been playing drakes fortune for last 3 days and have pure but not convinced with it as yet.


Drakes Fortune is a fairly serene game really, I found it a bit difficult though.

Pacific Rift, on the other hand, is like having your gonads stomped on by a metal dragon breathing fire from a mouth made of a thousand chainsaws.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I got Pacific Rift just before Xmas and it is pretty damn good!

I think we need to get a DW online session - as i've not played it online yet.

Lloyd - my PSN is beardboy69 so add me and we'll play at some point :thumb:


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

The first Motorstorm game was fantastic, sounds like this is more of the same...


----------

